# A few of mine......



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are a few of my shots........just getting into it here. Your thoughts are welcomed......good or bad.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

The billfish is awesome. Toothy gator is good too.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

First and foremost welcome. I see you're another Nikonian. Thanks for sharing your images with us. 

I really like the first shot. The eye, the head of of water and the wake really make a nice shot. I would crop tighter to lose the distraction in the foreground and place the head in the lower right side of the frame.

The BBSP gator is nice. For me the key is to get down to their level. The colors are great in these, but the light is brutal. I've never flashed a gator (to fill in shadows!) but I'm sure some here have.

The billfish is classic.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Rusty,

Yes the gator pics were at high noon...thats when they decided to come out finally. My whole battle is sun and coloring. I shot some turkey shots a few weeks ago and they are all washed out...lame in color. I was at a loss. I shoot with a 70/200 2.8 50% of the time. Other than that i use a 50/1.8 for up close. Im thinking about the Tamaron 200/500 like the one is posted here about. Im trying to get closer while not going broke at the same time. Thanks again. I will post my next trip for sure.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I got an email from B&H this morning. My 70-200 is on it's way along with a 2x converter. After having the 50-500 I know how short 200mm is for trying to do some of this stuff.

Even though the weather was great this weekend the light was (is) very harsh.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

What 2x did you buy...im in the market for one.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

I cropped the pic but I am having issue on how to post pics here. Im hitting the reply and clicking insert pic but its telling me my text is too short and I need to lengthen the test????


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like you got it this time. Nice pic. That water looks great as well as the detail.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

simply great shots...

re the "text is too short" warning.. sometimes you have to put some dribble in the text portion of the dialog box..other than just the URL of your photo. A simple period will do it many times. Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I hope you don't mind, but here's how I did the crop. If you want it removed let me know. The teleconverter will be a Kenko Pro 2x. It's about 1/2 the cost of Nikons.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to invade on another post but I gotta ask, Rusty why would you go with a Kenko converter on a prime Nikkor lens. Is there really very little difference. I am seriously considering the 70-200 with a 2x converter to replace my 70-300 VR. And yes it was an accident when I dropped my 70-300. All I have now is a 24-85. Not good for sports and wildlife.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Sorry to invade on another post but I gotta ask, Rusty why would you go with a Kenko converter on a prime Nikkor lens. Is there really very little difference. I am seriously considering the 70-200 with a 2x converter to replace my 70-300 VR. And yes it was an accident when I dropped my 70-300. All I have now is a 24-85. Not good for sports and wildlife.


Primarily because for what Nikon wants for their version, I could almost get a longer lens. Kenko is part of Tokina's group who make the 12-24 f/4 that everyone here and everywhere else loves. Kenko also made the extension tubes I shot the bees with last month (though I understand they have no optics).

I've grown used to the reach of the 50-500 and with my Maxxum I had VR on all lenses. If the 70-200 is as good as they say and if the Kenko is decent I think I'll still be a stop ahead of the Bigma which really needed f/11.

Both are due here wednesday night. BTW the 70-200 is in stock at B&H.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

no wrroes about the cropping.....i was actually gald to see it since I was curious how youd have done it....I see where yours looks better....less dead space above...etc...thanks


----------

